# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  I injured my tadpole :(

## AlC13

Hi,
I am raising some common frog tadpoles that hatched from spawn from my pond. When they were 7 days old (past hatching), I accidentally trapped one under some tank gravel while changing the water. I thought a dead one from earlier was one of the ones I was keeping so went about washing the tank as normal until I realised my mistake. The tadpole seemed to be bleeding under the skin a small amount and had a small rip in its tail. Over a few more days the blood is gone and tail is healed but the tadpole is smaller than the others and still has a clear bubble under its face where it bled (hard to see but in attached photo). Im wondering if theres anything I can do for it or if I just leave it be as it is swimming and eating as normal. 
Any advice appreciated. Thank you!

----------

